# New Android Version 3.0.7093.0



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

As always the update notes are "updates for stability and performance", such useful notes. Has anybody seen anything new with this update yet?


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Maybe for the ID scanning?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Latest is 3.0.7111.0 and makes changes to itinerary map screen. Now instead of green dots, they are marked as 'stop #'. When you click a stop it pulls up delivery screen with a "Preview Route" bar that will then give you the option to "Start Travel". Haven't had a chance to see if re-ordering route has been reinstated.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

I noticed that we now have option to not taking picture. I am not sure when this function has been added, before or after the update. If you tap drop off at front door or something that require picture, then tap "help", then "unable to take picture due to camera issue", then done. I don't know if we are allowed to use this function forever.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^^^ That might work for 2 or 3 blocks, but that could take the same time as taking the pic. And if you get the vague email about delivery specs. You better stop that.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Once you stop caring about the quality of the photo, or even if it includes the front door or the package in question, the photo taking process becomes far less bothersome.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Haven't seen the new update here at DMI2. But the "unable to take photo" option has been there since the photo option was active and i've been using it regularly with no issues. I typically take a picture as it's not too bothersome, but if I have multiple packages or heavy I simply scan at vehicle, select the "unable to take photo" and drop. No big deal.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

You can take the photo from the vehicle as well, the box is usually aboit 4 pixels in size... or maybe it's not there at all ? ? ?


----------

